# Stimms with 75 units of Menopur?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Please can anyone help... I'm really worried that my clinic is starting me off too high on Menopur... ? 75 units on alternate days.. 

Basically, we have twins in our family, and my sister also had twins after Clomid... and I desperately don't want twins, as my sister gave birth to them prematurely and then lost one after 3 mths and is still suffering from depression, and my family just can't be put through it possibly happening again! just scares the hell out of me... 

Yet my clinic has said they can't go any lower than this.... I seem to be ovulating normally, says the ovulation monitors and blood tests... so I am just concerned.

If anyone could please give me some advice I'd really appreciate it as my consultant is useless at helping us and I really don't know what to do !

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Kelly88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi I'm about to start my first ivf and I will be on 375iu of menopur I think the most is 450 so that's quite high. 75 is really low so try not to worry, good luck with your cycle x


----------



## Kelly88 (Oct 24, 2014)

Should also add I also ovulate normally x


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi CMJ I had 75 to start with but I was on it daily and over stimulated with it, this cycle I had 37.5 daily and only produced one lead follicle but did have 29 small ones but they stayed really tiny I also ovulate normally too. I think you will be fine on 75 every other day as that's the equivalent of 37.5 daily....please don't worry but can understand why you will do as that seems so heartbreaking for your family to go through all that  I'm so sorry your sister lost one of her twins too  are you doing iui or ivf? Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had 37.5 daily (gonal f) for a few days then it was upped to 75 daily. I had two lead follicles, I am currently pregnant with a singleton. With IUI there is a higher chance of multiples, this should have been explained to you by your clinic before commencing treatment. Obviously if there is more than one lead follicle there is a chance that both could fertilise. 

With IVF there is an option to control this a little more as you could choose to have one embryo put back in. 

I can obviously see your worry with having twins, however you are on the lowest possible dose of stimms. If you are really unsure I would speak to your clinic, I'm not sure of your situation but would a natural IUI be more suited?


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you so much for your help. 

I'm sorry I failed to mention it's IUI I will be having.  We've had 2 failed ones which were unstimulated.  My clinic has suggested IVF only for us... however I don't feel ready for IVF as that scares me even more! so this is why I have requested we have IUI first... 

I guess if we aren't getting pregnant now then we may need more follicles so what are the chances of us really getting twins if we can't even get pregnant naturally now...? but then again we don't really know what's going on with our follicles do we! :/ confused!!! 

Thank you ladies.... I hope you're all doing ok xxx help.. one minute i feel confident we are going down this iui route.. then I start freaing out again and don't feel we can risk it! :/ 

xxx


----------

